# Raisins good/bad?



## cappo5150 (Nov 13, 2004)

Would raisins be good after a work out? Or is it the wrong kind of carbs, too much sugar?

1/4 cup of raisins
Total Fat 0g
Potassium 10mg
Carbs       31g
Sugars     29g


----------



## Vieope (Nov 13, 2004)

_Too much sugar, fructose._


----------



## DFINEST (Nov 13, 2004)

Uh - Oh,
I constantly add a small box to my oatmeal,
yummy for my tummy!


----------



## cappo5150 (Nov 13, 2004)

Same here, I hated eating oatmeal until raisins were added.


----------



## Vieope (Nov 13, 2004)

_Are you cutting? _


----------



## cappo5150 (Nov 13, 2004)

No, just eating as much as I can through out the day.


----------



## kick_boxer (Nov 14, 2004)

well think about it, you can either have liek 1/4 cup of raisins for a shitload of sugars, or a lot more actual grapes for the same amount of sugar...


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Nov 14, 2004)

cappo5150 said:
			
		

> Would raisins be good after a work out? Or is it the wrong kind of carbs, too much sugar?
> 
> 1/4 cup of raisins
> Total Fat 0g
> ...



There are many worse things you can eat than raisins. Especially if you are trying to add some weight.

After a workout they are ok - they have a moderate GI (~65) and do contain a fair bit of glucose (as they are dried grapes) but also have a decent amount of fructose in them (which is not THAT bad, especially if you have just done a big workout).

But there are definately better things you could have - banana, milk, thin rolled oats etc.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 14, 2004)

Don't forget you can also get unsweetened raisins which are better and not that bad, but as Emma said, there are better choices.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Nov 15, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Don't forget you can also get unsweetened raisins which are better and not that bad, but as Emma said, there are better choices.


 You can get _sweetened_ raisins in the US?? My god - Arn't they sweet enough??!!


----------



## Jodi (Nov 16, 2004)

LOL, yeah they come sugar coated


----------



## squanto (Nov 16, 2004)

you can get sweetened ANYTHING in the US, dear.
why are americans so fat again?


----------

